# School for Aussie kids



## kleng (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi,
I am interested in peoples views on a comparison between Avondale Grammar School and the Australian International School - for Australian children relocating to Singapore. 

NB: Primary years, not secondary.

Does anyone have kids at either of these schools and if so, what are your views on the school? Why did you choose it?

Thanks again everyone.


----------

